# Platzprobleme auf HDD

## countless

Meine Linux-Partition is 15GB gross und das hat bisher auch ausgereicht... Jetzt allerdings nicht mehr :-(

Wie kann ich dieses Problem möglichst ohne Neuinstallation lösen?

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit um festzustellen ob ich zB bestimmte Sachen löschen/unmergen kann?

Kann ich feststellen, welche Ordner besonders viel Speicherplatz verlangen? (ohne mich durch die Eigenschaften aller Ordner durchzuklicken)

Kann die Partition im Nachhinein vergrößert werden?

Danke im Voraus für alle Antworten.

----------

## firefly

der 1. ansatz wäre das löschen der dateien in /usr/portage/distfiles.

----------

## manuels

Die üblichen Verdächtigen: /var/tmp/portage kannst auch löschen

----------

## schachti

Alte Kernel-Quellen entfernen, sowie alte Modules aus /lib/modules.

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> Kann die Partition im Nachhinein vergrößert werden? 

 

Falls du dir nach Benutzung der Suchfunktion (das Thema gab es schon rechth häufig) sicher bist, dass die Partition größer gemacht werden muss kannst du das natürlich auch tun.

Einfach ein Backup anlegen (tar und dar empfehlen sich, dann defragmentierst du auch gleich noch). Wenn möglich die Partition vergrößern und die Daten wieder draufspielen..

Grüße

----------

## countless

danke für die Antworten.

/var/tmp/portage und /usr/portage/distfiles hatte ich schon gelöscht.

Hab festgestellt, dass in ~/.local/share/Trash/files noch sehr viele Dateien lagen (auch nach dem Trash per click geleert wurde), während ~/.local/share/Trash/info leer war. Damit ist das akute Platzproblem erstmal etwas aufgeschoben...

Werde mich nun über den Vorschlag von schachti und tost informieren  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

Für die Kernel Quellen mal am Beispiel der gentoo-sources:

1.) Zuerst gehst Du in das Verzeichnis /usr/src und löscht dort die Kernel, die Du nicht mehr brauchst. Zumindest einen (den aktuell benutzten) sollte man behalten.

2.) Dann läßt Du Dir mittels equery l gentoo-sources ausgeben, welche Versionen von gentoo-sources laut portage installiert sind, und entfernst mittels emerge -C =gentoo-sources-2.6.xx schrittweise alle bis auf die, die Du behalten möchtest (die gleichen, die Du auch in Schritt 1 behalten hast).

3.) Nun gehst Du in das Verzeichnis /lib/modules und löscht dort die Verzeichnisse, die zu einem Kernel gehören, den Du nicht mehr benutzt. Diese Liste kann eine andere sein als die in Schritt 1 und 2 (vielleicht möchtest Du nur die Quellen des aktuellsten Kernels behalten, aber in kompilierter Version 2-3 verschiedene Kernel).

Schritt 1 und Schritt 2 würde man normalerweise genau anders herum ausführen - ich habe festgestellt, dass es in dieser Reihenfolge mit dem löschen schneller geht (emerge -C braucht für das Löschen viel länger, als dies mit rm -rf geht).

----------

## firefly

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Für die Kernel Quellen mal am Beispiel der gentoo-sources:
> 
> 1.) Zuerst gehst Du in das Verzeichnis /usr/src und löscht dort die Kernel, die Du nicht mehr brauchst. Zumindest einen (den aktuell benutzten) sollte man behalten.
> 
> 2.) Dann läßt Du Dir mittels equery l gentoo-sources ausgeben, welche Versionen von gentoo-sources laut portage installiert sind, und entfernst mittels emerge -C =gentoo-sources-2.6.xx schrittweise alle bis auf die, die Du behalten möchtest (die gleichen, die Du auch in Schritt 1 behalten hast).
> ...

 

öhm dann ist für portage die alten versionen immer noch als installiert markiert.

besser vorher mit emerge -C <alte-kernel-version> das paket an sich deinstallieren. Und dann die reste) von hand entfernen

----------

## Hupf

In KDE kann man den verbrauchten Platz recht praktisch visualisieren. Je nach Geschmack entweder im Konqueror mit Ansicht->Anzeigemodus->Dateigrößen-Ansicht, oder (mein Favorit) mit kde-misc/filelight als rekursives Tortendiagramm.

----------

## schachti

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm dann ist für portage die alten versionen immer noch als installiert markiert.

 

Hmm? In Schritt 1 werden die Dateien gelöscht, in Schritt 2 das Paket (oder was davon übrig ist). Da bleibt nichts als installiert markiert...

----------

## firefly

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   öhm dann ist für portage die alten versionen immer noch als installiert markiert. 
> 
> Hmm? In Schritt 1 werden die Dateien gelöscht, in Schritt 2 das Paket (oder was davon übrig ist). Da bleibt nichts als installiert markiert...

 

ups übersehen  :Wink:  naja ich würde eher die beiden schritte vertauschen.

----------

## tost

Auch an die ~/.thumbnails Ordner gedacht ?

Grüße

tost

----------

## ScytheMan

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Gentoo_aufr%C3%A4umen_und_aktuell_halten

das meiste wurde zwar schon genannt, auf obigem link nochmal alles zusammengefasst.

----------

